# "Blue Marlana" PBGFC Ladies Report



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

As usual, the PBGFC crew put on an awesome event. My crew and I would like to thank them for their hard work...we had a blast.

Quick report...then off to get some much needed rest:

We headed out Friday evening and were greeted with calm seas. We ran about 70 miles, then eased back and 9 knotted our way to the Deep Water Nautilus. At daylight we decided to head southto look for something fishy, but couldn't buy a bite. So, we eased on back west....and got caught in some nice little thunderstorms. Finally, the storms eased off, and we made our way back to the Nautilus. First pass...wham..white marlin on. Marlana wasmaking quick work of this fish when it decided to do some tail-walking and spit the hook. Damn...0/1. We made a few more passes, then headeda few miles north of the Nautilus to find a beautiful blue/green rip. There was bait everywhere, and only one other center console on the line. We worked the line for a little bit, and caught a bunch of dolphin all around 20#. 

About 30 minutes later we spot a lit-up blue feeding on bait just off our bow. This fish turned into our spread, and crashed the flat line daisy chain. We tried to drop a bait to it, but we never saw him again. O.K. 0/2. At this point we are not happy, but decide to hang in there and keep at it until dark. Night came, and everyone went to sleep. We put out two sword rods, but only caught one ESCOLAR. They say they are sushi grade eating, but damn they are ugly! Anyone want it?lol

In the morning, we eased back to the line and decided to work at it hard. Around 0900...wham...huge Blue hooked up and rocketing away from the boat. We back down hard, and start getting line back none to soon. Just then...slack...NOOOO not again. Marlana reels in the line to find the marlin's bill had chaffed the line to the diameter of dental floos and snapped it....300# mono..damn! Must have been hooked just right to do that. 

O.K., at this point I'm ready to head to the barn. We have lost billfish, but never three in a row! Marlana and crew said they wanted one more shot. We finally got it around 10. Bam...nice little fish on a 50 #.. Fish went deep after first run...Marlana had to work her tail off to get that fish up. Finally, around an hour later...Woodley grabs the leader...yeah. 1/4 to finish the day. The fish measured out at 98 inches but it was pretty fat. We were happy to see that was enough to take first in the tourney.

Thanks to my crew..Josh Hiller and Dave Woodley. Marlana hung in there like a champ..and ended up a happy angler. She must have reeled in 50 fish this weekend...she's gonna be sore tomorrow.

Congrats to Keith Johnson on his win. Way to go Keith..told you those big boys were no match for you and Craig!

Tight lines,

Dave










Nautilus










Calm Seas and a beautiful sunset!










A tired fish getting color back














Chaffed leader


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome report! ESCOLAR is a fine eating fish! It's like a Wahoo with crazy scales!!! Cook it a little longer than you would any other fish and it's good eating! What you caught is not what most call "Oil Fish". If you don't believe me, do some research on the Snake Mackerel family.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report Dave, good to see you and Marlana again. Looked like you and Earl bonded a lot on the water, he is a good fisherman. Tight lines and keep on Chuggin.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats again dave!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome! Congrats on the win and the fish!


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome report....:bowdown


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

escolar is great raw (white tuna is what theycall it in the sushi places), but be warned not to eat too much in one sitting as it is a natural laxative. Cooked it is not so great , but some people like it. Best bet is 5 to 6 pieces nigiri style per person per sitting, anymore and you will be sorry.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

escolar is great raw (white tuna is what theycall it in the sushi places), but be warned not to eat too much in one sitting as it is a natural laxative. Cooked it is not so great , but some people like it. Best bet is 5 to 6 pieces nigiri style per person per sitting, anymore and you will be sorry.

As for your trip ............AWESOME !


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

great report, great pics, and congratulations!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding!! What ever you were doing, you were doing it right as you had more action than anyone else I have talked to!!

Way to Go Marlana!!



MScontender


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job again Dave! I talked to Marlana in the hallway of the hospital the other day and she mentioned yall would be fishing the tourney. Glad yall caught em up! 1/4 is still better than 0/0! We haven't seen a bill all year, TERRIBLE!! 

Bob


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I told you she was good. Congrats guys (and girl).


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We appreciate the kudos! Unfortunately, no one believes us, cause the PNJ didn't even mention us. Oh well...we aren't in it for the glory...just the pure enjoyment of the sport. (well, maybe a little for the glory...ha!) Really...we aren't lying.

I admire you guys/gals out there in the center consoles. I would have turned tail and hauled AZZ away from those storms. You guys hung in there, and fished hard. Sometimes you find em', and sometimes people catch 'em all around you. We have all been on both sides of that fence.

We enjoyed everyone's company out there on the water. Please holler at us if you ever are in the same neighborhood fishing. We are MORE than happy to share information w. y'all. Shoot, we love having people to chat with. (and even maybe spy on your secret fishing techniques)

Tight lines!


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report Dave! Congrats to you and the Blue Marlana crew!:clap


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome, way to go Marlana! Good start to defend your title. Hopefully you will see many more in the spread and screaming drags to follow!


----------



## PMac (Oct 12, 2007)

Clearly the lost fish were all Hiller's fault.....oke


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Next year I want to see you guys with 1st place blue!

Hope to see you all soon!

Rebecca


----------

